# Rat vs hamster vs mouse poop habit question



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Question:
I've had rats and hamsters. I've noticed that hamsters poop all over everything all the time, whereas rats only rarely poop on me. What about mice?


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi There,
My past pet mouse used to poop when I was holding him and when he was free roaming.He also did that when he was stressed for some reason.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

ratbusters said:


> Hi There,
> My past pet mouse used to poop when I was holding him and when he was free roaming.He also did that when he was stressed for some reason.


Whiskers has also stress-pooped a few times. The first couple times I took him outside, on the ride home when I first got him, etc.


----------

